# Residential Tenancies Act '04 - Landlords registering??



## Betsy Og (13 Apr 2005)

Just wondering if all landlords letting residential accomadation to private individuals (i.e. not rent control type) are complying with the above.

Seems an obligation to register came in from 1 December 2004.

Havent heard much about it ...... wondering is there some loophole to say you neednt register, or is there any compliance enforcement in place (supposed to be twice the fee of €70, i.e. €140 if registering late). 

Not a landlord myself but know a few.


----------



## Sherman (13 Apr 2005)

According to my landlord (who registered last year) *all* landlords have to register with it, regardless of who their tenants are.


----------



## extopia (13 Apr 2005)

I received a request to register as a landlord -- even though I don't own and have never owned a rental property!


----------



## ninsaga (13 Apr 2005)

I registered in Feb - but heard nothing back from them - is this normal?


----------



## samspuds (13 Apr 2005)

I registered too at the later end of last year, cheque was cashed but have not heard anything else too.


----------



## extopia (13 Apr 2005)

Well I don' t think you will hear anything. It's not like you just joined a social club. An acknowledgement would be nice though, huh?


----------



## biggerry (13 Apr 2005)

I registered my tenancy with the PRTB at the start of December.  I heard nothing since then, so I dropped them an e-mail on Monday and attached a copy of the signed form.  I noticed that the cheque got cashed yesterday, so I expect to receive acknowledgement in the next day or two that the tenancy has been registered.

I know the wheels of the civil service move very slowly, but 4 months is a bit much!


----------



## Unregistered (14 Apr 2005)

I registered a few months ago and have heard nothing at all.


----------



## 90210 (14 Apr 2005)

I reported someone for not being registered , wrote to the Board giving the address and they confirmed that the LL was not on their list. Reason: Their rental property was causing us alot of hassle and noise etc. 
Apparetly a few weeks after the complaint was lodged the premises was emptied out of tenanats by the LL and has been since, thats over 2 months ago. Do not know what the wrap on the knuckles was for him though.


----------



## Unregistered (14 Apr 2005)

I registerd two properties with them in early dec 04. After receiving no reply I tracked down someone working there and called them. They are inundated with work. They have roughly 70,000 of a backlog to register. 
They reckon that there are about 120,000 to 140,000 landlords in this country. 
They are so backlogged that they have started cashing in the cheques for fear they will go out of date. Your cheque may be cashed but don't expect to hear anything from them for a while.
To answer the original question, you must register. The fee is 70 euro. They have stamped all forms as they arrived. They have pushed out the deadline to register, but the person i spoke to did not state to what date. I had a feeling that anyone in the backlog would only be charged 70 euro.
The fines for not registering are substantial. Up to 3,000 euro if they find you to be a landlord and not registered. Also I believe that they can fine you 200 euro per day from the date that are requested by them to register but do not.

Mention this to your unregisterd friends !!! 3,000 euro fine, 200 euro per day if they fail to register and a court appearance with a maximum jail sentence of six months.

If they are not aware of the PRTB, they should become aware of it very very quickly .


----------



## Unregistered (27 Apr 2005)

can anyone tell me will this include people renting on the 'rent a room' scheme?   
I'm living with my partner in his apt and have claimed the rent allowance (on the basis of better in my pocket than the tax mans), should he now sign up?
We are planning on buying in about a year or so and then renting out the apt, so do we need to wait until then?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Imperator (27 Apr 2005)

If your partner is resident in the apartment he *does not* need to register if you are paying him rent.  The list of exemptions is given in Oasis.  Any time I ever tried to phone the board I never got an answer or callback.  They're better at responding to email.

Imperator


----------



## Moneypit (27 Apr 2005)

I must have registered before they got caught in the backlog so because I heard back about 3 weeks later, I had requested a receipt for my payment and this arrived.  Just one thing though, a lot of landlords only seem to be registering themselves now, I thought you had to be registered (with the County Council) prior to Dec 04? I've been renting an apartment now for almost 3 years and have been registered since then.  Can I ask - do you as landlords keep a rentbook? I do, because again I thought it was a legal requirement to do so but I never really hear of anyone else doing it.


----------



## pad (27 Apr 2005)

once a landlord has registered and paid the 70 euro is there then a monthly fee and if so how much is it?


----------



## Moneypit (27 Apr 2005)

pad - it's just an annual fee of €70


----------



## westside (27 Apr 2005)

Remeber that if you are already registered with a local authority you do not have to pay the 70 Euro


----------



## eamonn66 (28 Apr 2005)

Moneypit said:
			
		

> pad - it's just an annual fee of €70



is it not per tenancy and if so what about short term lets


----------



## Moneypit (29 Apr 2005)

Apologies, the €70 is just for one tenancy, not sure about the cost for multiple tenancies or short term lets.


----------



## eamonn66 (29 Apr 2005)

another moneymaking racket from the government. 
they should already know who has  properties let between landlords tax returns and the tenents tax credit.


----------



## pad (11 May 2005)

who does a landlord register with? is it the corporation/co. council in the jusisdiction in which the rented proprty is located?
thanks, pad


----------



## ninsaga (11 May 2005)

Its all  Pad


----------



## biggerry (27 Jun 2005)

Finally received receipt from PRTB this morning that the lease has been registered.


----------



## highorlow (29 Jun 2005)

Bit confused its €70 / tenant / annum? or is it €70 / dwelling / annum?

My house is my principle private residance.

If i don't generate rent above the threshold on the "rent a room" scheme do i still have to register?

Also can i deduct bills / expense's from the rental income in order to keep under the rent a room threshold. I've read conflicting reports regarding this.

I don't think anyone answered the query about the rent books? As long as one keeps reciepts is this good enough?


----------



## highorlow (29 Jun 2005)

sorry! got the bit about the "rent a room" in earlier posts. it appears i'm in the clear.

registration is not applicable if you are registered with the local authority? does this mean if one has a section 23 house elsewhere they are exempt from registering?


----------



## soc (29 Jun 2005)

I registered last year, and finally got a letter of confirmation yesterday!  All the letter contains is a 'reference number' for the property (should I want to contact Board).

-soc


----------

